# Charlie's journey for mass



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Right i thought id start a journal to track my progress as i keep forgetting alot of stuff due to my busy schedule and me having a bad memory. Ive been training for about a year but only in the last 6 months have i learned about diet and taken it more seriously and other stuff.

Stats:

Height: 6' 0

Weight: 85kg

Measurements (taken today):

Biceps Tensed: 15.5"

Forearm:12"

Chest relaxed: 42.5"

Waist: 33

Legs Tensed: 24.5"

calfs tensed: 15"

My Goal (next july)

Biceps Tensed: 16.5"

Forearm:14"

Chest relaxed: 44"

Waist:31

Legs Tensed: 27"

calfs tensed: 17"

and a thicker back

My routine:

Sunday: Hams and Quads

Monday: Cardio

Tuesday: Shoulders and calves

Wednesday: Back and Triceps

Friday: Chest and Biceps

Saturday: Cardio

Personal bests:

Bench:110kg

Deadlift: 140kg

Squat:150kg

Goals for july:

140kg bench

170kg deadlift

200kg squat

Heres some pictures of me now:


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

forgot to put shoulders yesterday on so here it is:

Cable shrugs with rope:

22kg x 12

25kg x 12

27kg x 12

30kg x 12

db lateral raises:

8kg x 12

8kg x 12

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

db front raise:

8kg x 12

8kg x 12

8kg x 12

10kg x 12

Posterior shoulder and raise db

4 sets

Shoulder press (smith machine):

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

52kg x 12

52kg x 12

Any criticism feel free


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Back and triceps today:

Lat pulldown

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

60kg x 11 (failed on the last rep)

Double db row on incline bench:1

8kg x 12

22kg x 12

24kg x 12

26kg x 12

bent over rows on cable:

22kg x 12

25kg x 12

27kg x 12

30kg x 12

Overhead oull single db:

22kg x 12

24kg x 12

26kg x 12

28kg x 12

Tricep pull downs and close grip bench (superset)

Close grip:

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

55kg x 12

Pulldowns:

12.5kg x 12

12.5kg x 12

15kg x 12

17kg x 12


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good luck Charlie :thumbup1:

How come no deads/rack pulls on back day though?


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

xpower said:


> Good luck Charlie :thumbup1:
> 
> How come no deads/rack pulls on back day though?


Thanks xpower  I do straightlegged deadlifts on sunday with my legs, do you reckon i should normal ones on wednesday too?


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Chest and Biceps today pushed my self pretty hard was almost sick at one point, set some pb's though so im pretty happy. :thumb:

Horizontal cable and Alternate DB bicep curl (superset)

Horizontal cable:

12kg each side x 12

15kg each side x 12

17.5kg each side x 12

17.5kg each side x 12

Alternate DB bicep curl

14kg x 12

14kg x 12

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

Alternate DB chest press and Hammer curls (superset)

Alternate DB chest press:

22kg x 12

24kg x 12

26kg x 12

28kg x 12

Hammer curls

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

18kg x 12

Press ups (decline) and incline DB flyes (superset)

Press ups (decline):

Bodyweight x 12

Bodyweight + 10kg plate x 12

Bodyweight + 20kg plate x 12

Bodyweight + 30kg plates x 12

incline DB flyes:

12kg x 12

14kg x 12

14kg x 12

16kg x 12

Chest press incline (smith machine)

50kg x 1

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

60kg x 12


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Legs today, had some man following me around trying to beat every one of my lifts and flexing in my way ****ed me right off:

Straight legged deadlifts:

70kg x 15

85kg x 12

110kg x 8

125kg x 6

Backs squats:

70kg x 12

85kg x 12

100kg x 12

115kg x 8(failed to do anymore reps)

DB Lunges:

14kg x 12

14kg x 12

14kg x 12

16kg x 12

Leg extensions:

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

Leg curls:

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

Leg press calf raises:

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

110kg x 15

DB calf raises:

20kg x 15

20kg x 15

20kg x 10 (failed to do anymore reps)


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Rigggght Shoulders i hate doing them but they've got to be done:

Cable shrugs with rope:

22kg x 12

25kg x 12

27kg x 12

32.5kg x 12

db front raise :

8kg x 12

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

12kg x 11 (failed last rep)

db latral raises:

8kg x 12

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

Shoulder press (smith machine):

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

60kg x 10(failed to do anymore)

Posterior shoulder and raise db

10kg and 4kg x 12

10kg and 5kg x 12

12kg and 5kg 12

14kg and 5kg x 12


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Some input would be appreciated.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

How ya finding it Charlie?

Increasing reps/weight every session on the big lifts?


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

xpower said:


> How ya finding it Charlie?
> 
> Increasing reps/weight every session on the big lifts?


Yeah its going good mate this journal has helped alot. Yeah im quite happy with my progress so far I am i trying to put like an extra kg every session so im pushing myself quite hard im pretty motivated at the moment. Thanks for taking interest. :thumb:


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Did Back and triceps this afternoon was pretty knackered from college but got on with it:

Lat pulldown:

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

60kg x 12 (didnt fail this time)

Double db row on incline bench:

18kg x 12

22kg x 12

22kg x 12

bent over rows on cable:

25kg x 12

27kg x 12

30kg x 12

32kg x 12

Overhead oull single db:

24kg x 12

26kg x 12

28kg x 12

30kg x 12

Tricep pull downs and close grip bench (superset)

Close grip:

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

Pulldowns:

12.5kg x 12

12.5kg x 12

15kg x 12

15kg x 12

Some of my lifts look they've gone up by a alot but i forgot to add the bar.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Alright session today:

Alternate DB chest press and Hammer curls (superset)

Alternate DB chest press:

24kg x 12

26kg x 12

28kg x 12

30kg x 12

Hammer curls

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

Horizontal cable and Alternate DB bicep curl (superset)

Horizontal cable:

12kg each side x 12

15kg each side x 12

17.5kg each side x 12

20kg each side x 12

Alternate DB bicep curl

14kg x 12

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

Press ups (decline) and incline DB flyes (superset)

Press ups (decline):

Bodyweight + 10kg plate x 12

Bodyweight + 20kg plate x 12

Bodyweight + 30kg plates x 12

Bodyweight + 30kg plates x 10 failed to do last two

incline DB flyes:

14kg x 12

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

Chest press incline (smith machine)

Couldnt do it today too busy.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Did Fasted Cardio today about 2 hours ago did 20 mintues low intentisty i hate it so much, i feel like im losing muscle already even though its all probs in my head feeel pretty fresh now though.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Destroyed my Legs today still walking funny now. Changed my leg routine around after getting nowhere calves are now on shoulder day. Here it is:

Back squats:

75kg x 12

80kg x 12

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

70kg till failure

Leg extension:

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

45kg till failure

SLDL: (Felt like giving up at this time but maned up)

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

80kg x 10

80kg x 8

60kg till failure

DB lunges:

12kg x 12

12kg x 12

14kg x 12

Leg press:

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

110kg x 12

120kg x 12

80kg till failure


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Thighs and calves have gone up by half an inch dont know how this has happened i guess all the squatting is working or im measuring wrong.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Shoulders and calves today:

Shoulder press (smith machine):

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

62kg x 12

Cable shrugs with rope:

22kg x 12

25kg x 12

27kg x 12

32.5kg x 12

db front raise :

8kg x 12

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

12kg x 12

db latral raises:

8kg x 12

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

Posterior shoulder and raise db

10kg and 4kg x 12

10kg and 5kg x 12

12kg and 5kg 12

12kg and 5kg x 12

DB standing calf raises:

20kg x 15

22kg x 15

22kg x 15

Leg press raises:

80kg x 15

80kg x 15

90kg x till failure


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Lat pulldown:

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

Double db row on incline bench:

18kg x 12

22kg x 12

22kg x 12

24kg x 12

Barbell bent over rows :

50kg x 12

54kg x 12

60kg x 12

Overhead oull single db:

26kg x 12

28kg x 12

30kg x 12

32kg x 12

Tricep pull downs and close grip bench (superset)

Close grip:

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

Pulldowns:

12.5kg x 12

12.5kg x 12

15kg x 12

17.5kg x 12


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Horizontal cable and Alternate DB bicep curl (superset)

Horizontal cable:

12kg each side x 12

15kg each side x 12

17.5kg each side x 12

20kg each side x 12

Alternate DB bicep curl

14kg x 12

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

Chest press machine and Hammer curls (superset)

Chest press machine:

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

65kg x 10

Hammer curls

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

Press ups (decline) and incline DB flyes (superset)

Press ups (decline):

Bodyweight + 10kg plate x 12

Bodyweight + 20kg plate x 12

Bodyweight + 30kg plates x 12

Bodyweight + 40kg plates x 6

incline DB flyes:

14kg x 12

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

Chest press incline (smith machine)

55kg x 12

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

60kg x 12


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Light fasted cardio today 25 mins


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Back squats:

80kg x 12

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

140kg x 8

90kg till failure

SLDL:

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

80kg x 10

100kg x 8

Leg extension

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

Leg press:

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

110kg x 12

120kg x 12

80kg till failure


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

30 mins fasted cardio yesterday


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Shoulders and calves today:

Shoulder press (smith machine):

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

62kg x 12

Cable shrugs with rope:

22kg x 12

25kg x 12

25kg x 12

25kg x 12

db front raise :

8kg x 12

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

12kg x 12

db latral raises:

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

8kg x 12

Posterior shoulder and raise db

10kg and 4kg x 12

10kg and 5kg x 12

12kg and 5kg 12

12kg and 5kg x 12

Leg press raises:

90kg x 15

100kg x 12

110kg x 12

70kg till failure


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Decided to start doing Deadlifts again too good of an excercise not to do them.

Lat pulldown:

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

Deadlifts:

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

80kg x 12

100kg x 12

Double db row on incline bench:

18kg x 12

22kg x 12

22kg x 12

Overhead oull single db:

26kg x 12

28kg x 12

30kg x 12

32kg x 12

Tricep pull downs and close grip bench (superset)

Close grip:

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

Pulldowns:

15kg x 12

15kg x 12

15kg x 12

17.5kg x 12


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Wanted a rest yesterday so no training and had a lot of work to catch up on.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Weighed myself and i am 90kg.

Chest press machine and alternate DB bicep curl(superset)

Chest press machine:

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

70kg x 12

Alternate DB bicep curl

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

Chest press incline (smith machine)

55kg x 12

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

Press ups (decline) and incline DB flyes (superset)

Press ups (decline):

Bodyweight + 20kg plate x 12

Bodyweight + 30kg plates x 12

Bodyweight + 40kg plates x 12

incline DB flyes:

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

Horizontal cable and hammer curls (superset)

Horizontal cable:

12kg each side x 12

15kg each side x 12

17.5kg each side x 12

17.5kg each side x 8

Hammer curls

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

16kg x 6


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Looking good mate, keep it coming.


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Good progress mate good to see you put the deadlifts back in :thumb: i will keep a check up on you progress.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

1Tonne said:


> Looking good mate, keep it coming.


Thanks mate. :thumb:


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> Good progress mate good to see you put the deadlifts back in :thumb: i will keep a check up on you progress.


Thanks pal i appreciate it.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good work Charlie :thumbup1:


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

xpower said:


> Good work Charlie :thumbup1:


Thank you. :thumb:


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Legs today i think i pushed my self a bit too much today i got stuck under the bar squating so had to bail was ****ed off felt pretty weak but here it is:

Back squats:

80kg x 12

110kg x 12

130kg x 12

145kg x 12

155kg x One big failure

100kg till failure

Leg curls:

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

65kg x 10

Leg extension

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

70kg x 12

Leg press:

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

110kg x 12

110kg x 7


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

I forgot to put 30 mins of fasted cardio this morning aswell.


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Good session dude. How do you find the high volume? you should give madcows a go its a 5x5 its a good all rounder it made my legs explode aswell.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> Good session dude. How do you find the high volume? you should give madcows a go its a 5x5 its a good all rounder it made my legs explode aswell.


Thanks mate. Yeah i finding it really tough but im growing so i guess its all worth it. Madcow does look pretty good i might give it a go when ive had enough of this one or stopped growing :thumb:


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Iv never been a fan of high reps i like the 4-8 range heavy as can go but keep at it if its working :thumb:


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> Iv never been a fan of high reps i like the 4-8 range heavy as can go but keep at it if its working :thumb:


yeah i enjoy low reps aswell mate much better but ill stick to high for now.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Shoulders and calves today felt pretty strong compared to last session:

Shoulder press (smith machine):

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

62kg x 12

65kg x 12

db front raise :

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

12kg x 12

db latral raises:

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

12kg x 12

Posterior shoulder and raise db

10kg and 5kg x 12

10kg and 5kg x 12

Cable shrugs:

22kg x 12

25kg x 12

27kg x 12

Standing db calves raises:

18kg x 15

18kg x 15

20kg x till failure


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Changed my routine up as ive been doing the old one for some time now did back today:

Lat pulldown:

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

65kg x12

65kg x 10

Bent over barbell rows:

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

Deadlifts:

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

80kg x 12

100kg x 6 (had to stop because i had the worst lower back pump and was impossible to finish the set)

close grip cable rows:

45kg x 12

55kg x 12

55kg x 12

Skull Crushers and tricep pulldown superset

Skull crushers

20kg x 12

26kg x 12

30kg x 12

40kg x 12

Tricep pulldown

15kg x 12

15kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 12


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Good lifting dude.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> Good lifting dude.


Cheers mate.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Chest Dips and Machine press (superset)

Dips:

4 set of 12 just with bodyweight

Machine press:

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

70kg x 12

incline bench DB flyes and Cable bicep curls (superset)

DB Flyes:

14kg x 12

16kg x 12

18kg x 12

20kg x 12

Cable bicep curls:

20kg x 12

22.5kg x 12

25kg x 12

27kg x 8 (failed to do anymore)

Flat bench press and Preacher curls (superset)

Bench press:

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

95kg x 12

Preacher curls:

20kg x 12

25kg x 12

30kg x 12

35kg x 12

Dumbbell Pullovers

26kg x 12

28kg x 12

30kg x 12

32kg x 12


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

No cardio today was way to tired and needed a break.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

No training today feel bloody awful, got headaches, sore throat, chesty cough etc...


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Charlie_miller said:


> No training today feel bloody awful, got headaches, sore throat, chesty cough etc...


get some vit c into you mate :beer: always makes me feel x10 better.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah i took some a few hours ago still feel pretty rough but no where near as bad as i was in the morning. Was looking foward to training my legs aswell


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Charlie_miller said:


> Yeah i took some a few hours ago still feel pretty rough but no where near as bad as i was in the morning. Was looking foward to training my legs aswell


Aw we all have days like that mate its poop :ban: but getting better is the main thing buddy. :thumb:


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

No shoulders today still got the flu and feel terrible :cursing:


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Charlie_miller said:


> No shoulders today still got the flu and feel terrible :cursing:


Just rest up its the best thing mate :thumbup1: Drink plenty fluids.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Feel alot better now still not 100 percent though did shoulders yesterday here it is:

DB Shoulder press:

16kg x 12

18kg x 12

20kg x 12

22kg x 12

Cable front raise :

5kg x 12

5kg x 12

6.5kg x 12

6.5kg x 12

db latral raises:

8kg x 12

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

Posterior shoulder and raise db

10kg and 5kg x 12

10kg and 5kg x 12

10kg and 6kg x 12

12kg and 6kg x 12

Standing db calves raises:

18kg x 15

18kg x 15


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Back and triceps today:

Lat pulldown:

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

60kg x12

60kg x 12

Bent over barbell rows:

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

Deadlifts:

65kg x 8

80kg x 8

90kg x 8

100kg x 8

close grip cable rows:

38kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

42kg x 12

EZ bar Skull Crushers and tricep pulldown (superset)

EZ Skull crushers

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

Tricep pulldown

15kg x 12

15kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

15kg x 10


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Good to see you'v recoverd mate :thumb: hows you diet looking out of interest?


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks mate and here is it it sometimes changes though because of different lesson times:

7am: Protein shake with oats

10am: Tuna salad sandwich with brown bread and 70g of cashew nuts

1pm: a can of Tuna or 150g of chicken and brown rice

2pm: train

3pm: Protein shake

5pm: 150g Chicken 100g rice and veg

7pm: same as 5 pm without the rice

9pm: 100g of some sort of protein like tuna or chicken again

10pm: casein protein shake

Would you say that looks okay?


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Yea mate looks decent miby add sumn evoo in there and natty pb to. I usually drink a shake through my workout with whey,creatine and glutamine and bcaa's it makes a big diffrence for me anyway :thumb: might be worth a try. And if you can afford it i'd up the chicken to 200g imo. Im no expert by any means :lol: just my input buddy.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> Yea mate looks decent miby add sumn evoo in there and natty pb to. I usually drink a shake through my workout with whey,creatine and glutamine and bcaa's it makes a big diffrence for me anyway :thumb: might be worth a try. And if you can afford it i'd up the chicken to 200g imo. Im no expert by any means :lol: just my input buddy.


I forgot to put pb love the stuff. Yeah ill drink it through out sounds like a good idea and up the chicken. Cheers for all the advice pal


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Charlie_miller said:


> I forgot to put pb love the stuff. Yeah ill drink it through out sounds like a good idea and up the chicken. Cheers for all the advice pal


Yea pb is a god send :beer: love the stuff. I got the shake during workout off bodybuilding.com cant remember who's it is but i read the article it said the body is most anabolic during workout and the ideal time to get the protein in :thumbup1:


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

rubbish session felt so weak.

Chest Dips and Machine press (superset)

Dips:

3 set of 12 just with bodyweight

Machine press:

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

65kg x 8

flat bench cable flyes and Cable hammer curls (superset)

cable Flyes:

7.5kg each side x 12

7.5kg each side x 12

10kg each side x 12

10kg each side x 9

hammer cable curls:

17kg x 12

17kg x 12

17kg x 12

20kg x 10 (failed to do anymore)

Flat bench press and Preacher curls (superset)

Bench press:

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

80kg x 12

90kg x 8

Preacher curls:

30kg x 12

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

Dumbbell Pullovers

26kg x 12

28kg x 12

30kg x 12

32kg x 12


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Back and triceps today:

Lat pulldown:

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

65kg x12

Bent over barbell rows:

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

Deadlifts:

70kg x 8

80kg x 8

110kg x 8

120kg x 8

130kg x 6

135kg x 4

close grip cable rows:

40kg x 12

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

EZ bar Skull Crushers and tricep pulldown (superset)

EZ Skull crushers

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

Tricep pulldown

15kg x 12

15kg x 12

18kgx 12

21kg x 12


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Your deads are getting better now mate :thumb: keep pushing the weight up.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> Your deads are getting better now mate :thumb: keep pushing the weight up.


Thanks mate im getting there.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

U]Chest Dips and Machine press (superset)

Dips:

3 set of 12 just with bodyweight

Machine press:

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

65kg x 12

flat bench cable flyes and DB hammer curls (superset)

cable Flyes:

7.5kg each side x 12

7.5kg each side x 12

10kg each side x 12

10kg each side x 12

DB hammer curls:

14kg x 12

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

Incline bench press and Preacher curls (superset)

Incline bench press:

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

80kg x 10

Preacher curls:

30kg x 12

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

40kg x 12

Standing cable crossovers

12.5kg each side x 12

12.5kg each side x 12


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Just done legs pretty happy with it considering ive been ill for a few weeks

Leg press:

100kg x 12

115kg x 12

125kg x 12

135kg x 12

90kg x failure

Smith Back squats:

120kg x 12

125kg x 12

130kg x 12

150kg x 12 (Edit got the 20kg and 25kg plates mixed up)

Leg curls:

45kg x 12

55kg x 12

65kg x 12

75kg x 12

50kg x failure

Leg extension

55kg x 12

65kg x 12

75kg x 12

85kg x 12

60kg x failure


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice wee leg session there buddy.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Cheers it was fcuking hard felt good though.


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Why is it theres no squats? cant remember if iv asked this already :lol:


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> Why is it theres no squats? cant remember if iv asked this already :lol:


there is mate i just did smith ones this time for a change


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Charlie_miller said:


> there is mate i just did smith ones this time for a change


oh sh1t :lol: im a silly cvnt i didnt see it there :ban:


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

haha i was getting a bit confused then :lol:


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Posterior shoulder and raise db

12kg and 5kg x 12

12kg and 5kg x 12

12kg and 6kg x 12

12kg and 6kg x 12

Cable front raise :

5kg x 12

5kg x 12

6.5kg x 12

6.5kg x 12

DB Shoulder press:

20kg x 12

22kg x 12

25kg x 12

25kg x 12

db lateral raises:

8kg x 12

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

12kg x 12

DB shrugs:

20kg x 15

22kg x 12


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Close grip Lat pulldown:

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

70kg x 12

Bent over DB rows:

20kg x 12

22kg x 12

22kg x 12

Deadlifts:

70kg x 8

80kg x 8

110kg x 8

120kg x 8

close grip cable rows:

40kg x 12

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

EZ bar Skull Crushers and tricep pulldown (superset)

EZ Skull crushers

30kg x 12

35kg x 12

40kg x 12

45kg x 12

Tricep pulldown

17.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

17.5kgx 12

20kg x 12


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Dips:

3 set of 12 just with bodyweight

Machine press:

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

70kg x 12

flat bench cable flyes and DB hammer curls (superset)

cable Flyes:

7.5kg each side x 12

7.5kg each side x 12

10kg each side x 12

12.5kg each side x 10

DB hammer curls:

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

18kg x 12

18kg x 6

Incline bench press and Preacher curls (superset)

Incline bench press:

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

80kg x 8

75kg x 7

Preacher curls:

30kg x 12

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

40kg x 8

Standing cable crossovers

12.5kg each side x 12

15kg each side x 12


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Awful session probs the worst one ive ever had, i felt really weak and weird. :cursing:

Smith Back squats:

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

100kg x 12

120kg x 8

SLDL:

60kg x 8

80kg x 8

100kg x 2


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Did AM cardio this morning and shoulders later on today

Posterior shoulder and raise db

12kg and 5kg x 12

12kg and 5kg x 12

Cable Lateral raises :

5kg x 12

5kg x 12

6.5kg x 12

6.5kg x 12

DB Shoulder press:

22kg x 12

22kg x 12

25kg x 12

25kg x 12

Standing Military Press

40kg x 12

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

60kg x 10

Cable front raises:

5kg x 12

5kg x 12

6.5kg x 12

6.5kg x 12


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Charlie_miller said:


> Awful session probs the worst one ive ever had, i felt really weak and weird. :cursing:
> 
> Smith Back squats:
> 
> ...


I had a day like this on monday  i could only squat 145 i was not amused :lol: it feels as if youv never trained before.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Only 145kg, lightweight. :lol: I was getting well annoyed struggling at 100 kg it was embarrassing :ban:


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Close grip Lat pulldown:

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

70kg x 12

75kg x 12

Bent over barbell rows:

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

Deadlifts:

60kg x 8

80kg x 8

110kg x 8

120kg x 8

close grip cable rows:

45kg x 12

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

EZ bar Skull Crushers and tricep pulldown (superset)

EZ Skull crushers

30kg x 12

35kg x 12

45kg x 12

45kg x 12

Tricep pulldown

17.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

20kg x 12

20kg x 12


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Getting a bit tubby so whipped out an old treadmill in my cupboard and starting to do Am cardio did 25 minutes this morning


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good to see ya still plugging away at it Charlie  :thumb: :thumbup1:


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks Xpower im still going strong :thumb:

Flat bench cable flyes and DB hammer curls (superset)

cable Flyes:

7.5kg each side x 12

10kg each side x 12

12.5kg each side x 12

12.5kg each side x 12

DB hammer curls:

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

18kg x 12

18kg x 12

Machine press:

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

70kg x 12

Incline bench press and Preacher curls (superset)

Incline bench press:

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 11

Preacher curls:

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

40kg x 12

45kg x 12

Db pullovers :

26kg x 12

28kg x 12

30kg x 12

32kg x 12


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi charlie just popping in..Are you happy with the way your training is going at the mow..noticed..skull crushers 45kgx12 and 65kgx12 barbell rows,only 20kg different.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Nogger and i am sort of but like you pointed out some of my lifts are very weak and it is annoying me that they wont go up what would you suggest i do to improve them mix up the rep range and sets? or change the excercises?


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

You've not been training to long,so if you are progressing and happy with your training keep doing the same...There so many ways to train,once you have found that grove that suits you and your body type your never look back.... Over the years i've tried so many new ways of should do this way of training and got nowhere fast...Then lucky for me found a routine, change it to suit me and never looked back(for what i wanted)..keep it up mate..


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the advice and encouragement nogger. I guess ill keep trying new things out and keep on learning


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Am fasted cardio 25 minutes done god its so boring :ban:


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Picture updates i found a picture i took after a few weeks of training and one i took a few weeks ago and one more. I look abit fat but i am trying to get some abs back now

Edit: realised i have no leg shots in here so ill take some soon as all i have are old ones


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Second picture(arm pose) you can clearly see then scull crushers are paying off,getting some thickness on them..nice one..need to keep getting the weight up in the barbell rows........One week like you are doing 65kgx12...Next week a bit heavier tried for 8reps..keep rotating...For me i find this is one way i can keep increasing weight..might work for you might not...


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Cheers and yeah ill give it a go it, its worth a try thanks for the advice ill let you know how i get one with it


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Quite happy got a personal best today with ****ty form though

SLDL:

60kg x 8

80kg x 8

100kg x 8

100kg x 8

Smith Back squats:

80kg x 12

100kg x 8

120kg x 8

140kg x 8

150kg x 6

170kg x 1 (Personal Best)

Leg extensions:

75kg x 12

75kg x 12

85kg x 12

45kg x failure

Leg curls:

65kg x 12

75kg x 12

85kg x12

45kg x failure


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice one on the squat pb buddy :thumb:


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks Leonidas. And AM cardio doneee for today


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Shoulders today

Cable Lateral raises :

5kg x 12

5kg x 12

6.5kg x 12

6.5kg x 12

DB Shoulder press:

22kg x 12

22kg x 12

24kg x 12

26kg x 12

Standing Military Press

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

62.5kg x 12

Cable front raises:

5kg x 12

5kg x 12

6.5kg x 12

6.5kg x 12

Leg press calves raises:

100kg x 15

110kg x 15

120kg x 15

130kg x 15

60kg x failure

And then 10 mins on the bike


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

No back and tricep today, bloody snow :cursing:


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Charlie_miller said:


> No back and tricep today, bloody snow :cursing:


Unluky buddy. I hate the feking snow but luckily we have none here :thumb: plus i train at home :lol:


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Lucky bastard :lol: its supposed to get worse aswell, i dont know what im going to do with myself :ban:


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Think its ment to be heavy snow tonight but hopefully not because its just a cvnt :lol:


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Ahh i hope it doesnt mate gettign sick of it already

As i cant get to my gym i did a little workout at home

Tricep dips

4 sets fo 15

Weighted push ups (used some old plates and a person)

BW x 12

10kg x 12

20kg x 12

30kg x 12

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

Crunches

4 sets of 15


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good on ya for doing something to keep ya hand in


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks Xpower i had to do something was soo bored, i miss the gym already.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

No legs today im changing my routine around cant be bothered on sundays or saturdays so im changing it to this

Monday: Quads and Hams

Tuesday: Shoulders and calves

Wednesday: Back and triceps

Thursday: rest

Friday: Chest and biceps

Saturday: rest

Sunday: rest

Any criticism feel free to suggest something else


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Id miby change back day to friday as youl still be recovering from the squat session on the monday just space out the compounds imo youl probs be fine but just my opinion buddy. But it looks good :thumb:


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah good point ill change it too friday, cheers Leonidas


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Good session today legs are getting stronger, they still look like **** though far too flabby

Smith Back squats:

100kg x 8

120kg x 8

140kg x 8

150kg x 6

170kg x 4

180kg x 1 (tried to do 2 but the second one wasnt parallel) personal best aswell

SLDL:

80kg x 8

100kg x 8

100kg x 8

120kg x 8

Leg curls:

65kg x 8

65kg x 8

65kg x8

70kg x 8

40kg x failure

Leg extensions:

65kg x 8

65kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

40kg x failure

then 10 minutes on the bike


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks mate, some of my lifts have got alot better like my squat but some lifts are weak. I look abit bigger then i did when i first made this journal aswell so i guess its going alright. Thanks for the reply

Edit: Just looked at your journal and youve made some good progress mate keep it up


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

It could be your technique, i thought mine was alright until i watched a video Xpower uploaded recently worth checking out mate if you havent seen it and yep consistency is the key cheers KJW


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Charlie_miller said:


> Good session today legs are getting stronger, they still look like **** though far too flabby
> 
> Smith Back squats:
> 
> ...


Nice one buddy. Just give it time and your legs will grow. Mine grow better than any other bodypart. Just wait till you get chaffing you'll love it :lol:


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks mate, yeah there growing very slowly which is annoying. i wish mine did i cant wait for the chaffing aswell sounds like a right laugh :lol:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice squating Charlie.My legs didn't really grow in 9 months of squats/hack squats.

As soon as I started leg press the growth started :confused1:


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks Xpower. I might try the leg press instead never really liked it though, might chang eit up a big see what works better


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Shoulders today got it done despite some right ****s in my gym though giving me dirty looks at me while they curl there pink dumbbells :cursing:

DB Lateral raises :

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

12kg x 8

12kg x 8

Standing Military Press

40kg x 8

50kg x 8

60kg x 8

70kg x 8

DB front raises:

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

12kg x 12

12kg x 12

Leg press calves raises:

100kg x 15

110kg x 15

120kg x 15

110kg x 15

60kg x failure


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

The leg and back pictures i said i would put in


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Chest and Biceps today

Machine press:

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

70kg x 12

Flat bench cable flyes and Preacher curls(superset)

cable Flyes:

10kg each side x 12

10kg each side x 12

12.5kg each side x 12

12.5kg each side x 12

Preacher curls

30kg x 12

40kg x 12

45kg x 12

50kg x 8 (Personal best)

Flat bench press and DB hammer curls:

(superset)

Flat bench press:

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

100kg x 8

100kg x 8

DB Hammer curls:

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

18kg x 12

Incline bench press:

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

90kg x 4

then 10 minutes on the bike


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

well done with ur progress so far just quickly looked over it back looks good!! wats ur weight at the minute and do u have a gd diet in place??


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Backs taking shape mate,getting a good V shape to it.

Legs are certainly chunkier than mine


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks mate. I was 90kg a month or so ago but havent weighed myself in since im carrying a bit more fat then i would like at the mo though, yeah my diets good but sometimes i slip up and eat ****, but hey im only human. thanks for the input mate


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

xpower said:


> Backs taking shape mate,getting a good V shape to it.
> 
> Legs are certainly chunkier than mine


Thanks Xpower i appreciate all the positive comments.  I would rep you but i need to spead some around first


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

what body fat are u at the mo!! i been training a couple of months and hoping to do a big cut starting january 1st i need it !! good luck with ur goals


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

jamiedilk said:


> what body fat are u at the mo!! i been training a couple of months and hoping to do a big cut starting january 1st i need it !! good luck with ur goals


Im at 15-20% some where in region at a guess, so im holding alot of fat. Thank you, good luck with your cut.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

25minutes cardio done


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Back coming on nicely Charlie....


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks nogger


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Back and triceps today

Bent over barbell rows:

60kg x 8

70kg x 8

80kg x 8

85kg x 4

Lat pulldown:

70kg x 12

75kg x 12

80kg x 12

85kg x 5

Deadlifts:

60kg x 8

80kg x 8

100kg x 8

110kg x 8

115.5 x 4 (i could lift alot more but my grip is really poor)

Straight arm pulldown and Cable rows (superset)

15kg x 12

20kg x 12

22.5kg x 12

22.5kg x 12

Cable rows:

25kg x 12

27kg x 12

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

Ez skullcrushers and rope pulldowns (superset)

30kg x 12

40kg x 12

Pulldowns:

17.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 12


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice one charlie. Do you use chalk of anything when doing deads? to help with the grip.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Nope, have you tired chalk? and where can you buy it lol?


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Yea chalk hepls **** loads imo.You can get liquid chalk of my protein its good stuff.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Brought it, its coming monday. :thumb:


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Charlie_miller said:


> Brought it, its coming monday. :thumb:


Good man :thumb: its great stuff.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Legs today didnt do alot was rushed for time

Squats (all done with little rest 30 second max):

100kg x 8

120kg x 8

140k x 8

160kg x 8

170k x 4

175kg x 3

120kg x 20 (nearly died at this point)

Leg extensions:

70kg x 12

75kg x 12

then 10 mins on bike


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Charlie_miller said:


> Legs today didnt do alot was rushed for time
> 
> Squats (all done with little rest 30 second max):
> 
> ...


Thats an insane amount of squats lol. Good work buddy.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah theres quite alot of sets but didnt have enough time and it did the job so its all good


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Shoulders today

Lateral raises:

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

12kg x 12

12kg x 12

Behind the neck press:

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

70kg x 10

Front cable raise:

5kg x 12

6.5kg x 12

6.5kg x 12

7.5kg x 8

Rotator cuff stuff

4 sets of 12

15 minutes on the bike


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Quite ****ed off because Myprotein.com are taking the ****, ordered some stuff paid for next day delivery didnt come on monday so i rung them up and said it would come tomorrow didnt come tuesday rung them again, they said it wont come till tomorrow, wednesday now and it didnt come rung them again and they said it should be here its the bad weather and the snow even though there is no snow where i live for at least two weeks :cursing:

Anyway Chest and Biceps today -

Horizontal cable crossovers and incline DB flyes(superset):

12.5kg x 12

15kg x 12

17.5 x 12

20kg x 6

DB flyes:

12kg x 12

14kg x 12

16kg x 12

18kg x 12

Bench press and Preacher curls (superset)

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

80kg x 12

90kg x 8

Preacher curls:

30kg x 12

35kg x 12

40kg x 12

45kg x 12

Dumbbell pullovers and Hammer curls(superset)

32kg x 12

32kg x 12

32kg x12

Hammer curls:

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

Machine press:

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

70kg x 12

75kg x 12

Then 10 minutes on the bike.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice workouts mate.

****ing crazy squatting


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

xpower said:


> Nice workouts mate.
> 
> ****ing crazy squatting


Thank you xpower


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

My stuff has finally arrived, about time


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Back and triceps today, the chalk helped loads lifted alot more then normally. :rockon:

Lat pulldown:

70kg x 12

75kg x 12

80kg x 12

85kg x 6

Bent over barbell rows:

60kg x 8

70kg x 8

80kg x 8

Deadlifts:

80kg x 8

100kg x 8

120kg x 8

130kg x 5

140kg x 3 (could of done more but my technique was getting really crap so i thought i would call it a day)

Straight arm pulldown and Cable rows (superset)

20kg x 12

22.5kg x 12

25kg x 12

27.5kg x 8

Cable rows:

30kg x 12

32.5kg x 12

35kg x 12

37.5kg x 12

Ez skullcrushers and rope pulldowns (superset)

30kg x 12

40kg x 12

45kg x 12

55kg x 12

Pulldowns:

17.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

20kg x 12

20kg x 12


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Going well still Charlie :thumbup1:


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks, its hard work though. cant wait for xmas have a few days off.


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

How you feeling?

Cause thats a lot of training your doing mate.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

As long as i eat right sleep right im okay. Would you say it looks like im overtraining?


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Doing well buddy. Glad to hear you liked the chalk :thumb:


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

If you dont feel knackered all the time and lose your appetite a bit then you should be fine IMO

That is a lot of training your doing but your still young, Just listen to your body and if your knackered all the time then adjust your training slightly.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> Doing well buddy. Glad to hear you liked the chalk :thumb:


Cheers man, it helps loads


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Soul keeper said:


> If you dont feel knackered all the time and lose your appetite a bit then you should be fine IMO
> 
> That is a lot of training your doing but your still young, Just listen to your body and if your knackered all the time then adjust your training slightly.


Ill tabs on it and make sure i dont overdo it. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Legs today, i used the smith machine for the squats because i dont have a spotter so i thought i would play it safe

Squats:

Warm up:

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

130kg x 12

Working sets:

140kg x 8

150kg x 8

160kg x 7

170kg x 5

180kg x 3

Romanian deadlifts:

60kg x 8

80kg x 8

100kg x 8

110kg x 8


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Some big squatting you do mate


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Big squats, you natty?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Rekless said:


> Big squats, you natty?


 No,but I don't squat

Well actually I've just started again

I take it your 95 is now 180 then :whistling:


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

xpower said:


> No,but I don't squat
> 
> Well actually I've just started again
> 
> I take it your 95 is now 180 then :whistling:


Was asking Charlie if he was natty :lol:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Rekless said:


> Was asking Charlie if he was natty :lol:


 I'll put my toys back in the pram then


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks yeah i am, but i find squating on the smith is much easier then normally, i doubt i would be able to do as much with free weights and thank you xpower.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Not doing shoulders today feel really tired so im giving it a miss


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Chest and biceps today

Machine press:

65kg x 12

70kg x12

75kg x 12

80kg x 12

horizontal cable and DB flyes (superset):

15kg each side x 12

17.5kg each side x 12

20kg each side x 12

22.5kg each side x 5

Flyes:

14kg x 12

18kg x 12

20kg x 12

22kg x 12

DB pullovers and preachers curls (superset):

32kg x 12

32kg x 12

32kg x 12

Preacher curls:

30kg x 12

35kg x 12

40kg x 12

45kg x 12

Pec dec and hammer curls (superset):

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

70kg x 12

Hammer curls:

4 sets of 16kg x 12


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Right back from xmas have eaten non stop crap and not going to the gym until today it felt good to eat what i want for a change.

Few noobs at the gym today already getting annoying with there staring and grunting, but on the plus side my arms are now 16" or very close to it without a pump. :thumb:

horizontal cable and DB flyes (superset):

15kg each side x 12

17.5kg each side x 12

20kg each side x 12

17.5kg each side x 12

Flyes:

18kg x 12

22kg x 12

22kg x 12

22kg x 12

Flat bench press and Sittign biceps curls(superset):

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

80kg x 12

90kg x 12

bicep curls:

4 sets of 12

Incline bench and preacer curls (superset):

Incline:

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

70kg x 5

60kg x 8

Curls

30kg x 12

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

40kg x 8

Then 10 mins on bike.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good to be back Charlie?

working off the Christmas sugar


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

xpower said:


> Good to be back Charlie?
> 
> working off the Christmas sugar


Yeah i love the gym, started to feel like a fat cnut after all the stuff ive eaten :lol:


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Back and triceps today, set a few personal bests so im pretty happy. :thumbup1:

Wide grip Lat pulldown:

60kg x 12

65kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

BOR:

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

80kg x 12 (PB)

90kg x 5 (PB)

Rack pulls: (Wanted to try these out i wouldnt normally do these)

100kg x 8

120kg x 8

140kg x 8

Deadlifts:

100kg x 8

120kg x 8

140kg x 8 (PB)

160kg x 2 (PB)

Straight arm pulldown and cable rows:

4 sets of 12

EZ bar skull crushers and tricep pulldowns:

35kg x 12

40kg x 12

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

4 sets of 12 20kg

Dips 3 sets of 12


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice one on the pb's mate :thumb:


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks, I was pretty chuffed, that chalk is so good.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Shoulders today really hate doing them at the moment :

Behind the neck press:

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

Military Press:

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

60kg x 12

Lateral raises and front (superset)

4 sets of 12

rotator cuff stuff

4 sets of 12

Leg press calve raises

100kg x 15

110kg x 15

120kg x 15

120kg x 15


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice work with the PBs on deads mate


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you xpower.

Chest and biceps today:

Horizontal cable and DB flyes (superset):

15kg each side x 12

17.5kg each side x 12

17.5kg each side x 12

17.5kg each side x 12

Flyes:

16kg x 12

18kg x 12

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

Flat bench press and Sittign biceps curls(superset):

70kg x 12

80kg x 12

90kg x 12

95kg x 12

bicep curls:

2 sets of 12 of 14kg db

2 sets of 12 16kg db

Incline bench and preacer curls (superset):

Incline:

65kg x 12

70kg x 12

75kg x 10

Curls

30kg x 12

35kg x 12

40kg x 8

Then 15 mins on a bike


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Rack pulls:

100kg x 8

120kg x 8

140kg x 8

150kg x 8

Deadlifts:

80kg x 8

100kg x 8

120kg x 8

140kg x 6

150kg x 3

Straight arm pulldown and cable rows:

4 sets of 12

EZ bar skull crushers and tricep pulldowns:

40kg x 12

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

Pulldowns 4 sets of 30kg x 12

10 mins on bike


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

No 160 deads today buddy?


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Nope  was a rubbish workout if im honest felt really weak and unfocused and i hardly had eaten anything, next week i will do better, hopefully.


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

I know the feeling mate. My squat was down 10kg today but i got 2 extra reps so i was happy :lol: Still looked a good session tbh buddy.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Legs today well i didnt do them very well had the worst lower back pumps i couldnt do anything, anyone know the cause of this?

Box squats

100kg x 12

110kg x 12

120kg x 12

Squats:

110kg x 8

110kg x 3 this is when the pump started to kick in :cursing:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Never mind Charlie,you'll be back with vengeance next week.

are you using any nox products?


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah i am could that be a cause? and looking massive in the new avi mate :thumbup1:

Starting keto tomorrow, just brought a george foreman grill aswell so should make it abit easier to prepare, my diet will look like this:

7:30: 4 eggs 1 scoop of whey in water Multi vit and 5g fish oil

10:30: 150g of chicken Handful of salad leaves,evoo 5g of fish oil

13:30: 40g whey and 25g almonds

2:00:workout

3:00: 40g whey

4.30: 200g of chicken handful of salad leaves, evoo and 5g fish oil

7:30: 200g of lean mince 150g Broccoli and evoo

Marcos are:

calories: 2200

Protein: 215g

Fat: 155g

Carbs: 10g

Would you say this looks alright anyone who reads this?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nox products give you the pump,might be causing/worsening your back


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Horizontal cable and DB flyes (superset):

15kg each side x 12

17.5kg each side x 12

17.5kg each side x 12

17.5kg each side x 12

Flyes:

16kg x 12

18kg x 12

20kg x 12

22kg x 12

machine press and Sittign biceps curls(superset):

55k x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 10

bicep curls:

2 sets of 12 of 14kg db

2 sets of 12 16kg db

pec dec and preacer curls (superset):

55kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

Curls

30kg x 12

35kg x 12

40kg x 10

40kg x 10


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice wee session there charlie :thumb: Keep it up.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks mate. Been bit busy did shoulders yesterday:

Behind the neck press:

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

55kg x 10

60kg x 10

Db shoulder press:

18kg x 10

22kg x 10

24kg x 10

26kg x 10

Lateral raises and front

4 sets of 12


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Weighed myself today 91kg and got a few personal best which is good :thumbup1:

Rack pulls:

120kg x 8

140kg x 8

150kg x 8

170kg x 4 (PB)

Deadlifts: (Got a bit carried away with these)

100kg x 8

120kg x 8

140kg x 5

150kg x 2

160kg x 2

165kg x 2 (PB)

170kg x fail

Straight arm pulldown and cable rows:

4 sets of 12


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice one mate :thumb: strenth is going up and up.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks mate im getting there


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice lifting Charlie


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Constance progression that's what's it all a bout....Good lifting Charlie.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks Nogger and xpower 

Legs today, much better than last week's.

Back Squats:

Warm up:

80kg x 12

100kg x 12

Working sets:

120kg x 8

140kg x 8

160kg x 8

160kg x 8 (decided not to go any heavier as my breathing was cack and almost fainted on the last rep)

Romanian Deadlift:

3 sets of 80kg (was knackered at this point)

Leg extentions (One minute rests):

55kg x 8

65kg x 8

70kg x 8

75kg x 8

45kg x failure


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice one one buddy. Legs would be jelly after that.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

They did mate, had trouble getting up the stairs lol


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Someone must of spiked my pre workout shake, i felt much stronger and alert than usual, very happy about it. :rockon:

Horizontal cable and DB flyes (superset):

15kg each side x 10

17.5kg each side x 10

17.5kg each side x 10

17.5kg each side x 10

Flyes:

18kg x 10

20kg x 10

22kg x 10

24kg x 10 (PB)

Flat bench press and Sitting DB biceps curls(superset):

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

110kg x 10 (PB)

115kg x 10 (PB)

bicep curls:

1 sets of 10 of 14kg db

1 set of 10 of 16kg db

2 sets of 10 of 18kg db (PB)

Decline bench and preacer curls (superset):

Decline:

80kg x 10

97kg x 10

100kg x 10 (PB)

100kg x 10 (PB)

Curls

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 6


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Well done on the PBs Charlie:thumb:


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks mate


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

No shoulders today, had too much work to do to go


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Back and triceps today

BOR:

70kg x 8

80kg x 8

90kg x 8

95kg x 4

Rack pulls:

120kg x 8

140kg x 8

180kg x 6 (PB)

200kg x 2 (PB)

Deadlifts: (The rack pulls really took it out of me was really tired)

120kg x 8

140kg x 5

150kg x 2

160kg x 1

Straight arm pulldown and cable rows:

4 sets of 12

Trcieps

Skull crushers and tricep pulldowns (superset):

2 sets of 10 of 50kg

Dips:

8 x bodyweight + 5kg

8 x bodyweight + 10kg

8 x bodyweight + 15kg

8 x bodyweight + 20kg


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

deads and rack pull lol no wonder your nakerd buddy.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

lol was sweating my **** off mate, was well hard


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Right Legs today:

Back Squats:

120kg x 8

140kg x 8

160kg x 8

160kg x 8

170kg x 1

Romanian Deadlift:

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

Barbell lunges:

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

Done.


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Charlie_miller said:


> *Right Legs today*:
> 
> Back Squats:
> 
> ...


how many legs you got? :lol: do you train left and right on diffrent days?? :lol: sorry had to say it. Nice session tho :thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice lifting Charlie


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> how many legs you got? :lol: do you train left and right on diffrent days?? :lol: sorry had to say it. Nice session tho :thumb:


lol i was thinking what the hell you on about :lol: cheers mate and thank you Xpower :thumbup1:


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

20 mins of HITT today 35 seconds sprinting 1 min jogging


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Chest and biceps today, my freind put on 2 10's instead of 2 5s reason for changing it

Wide grip weighted dips and DB flyes (superset):

bodyweight + 10kg x 10

bodyweight + 15kg x 10

bodyweight + 20kg x 10

bodyweight + 25kg x 10

Flyes:

20kg x 10

22kg x 10

24kg x 10

26kg x 10 (PB)

Flat bench press and Sitting DB biceps curls(superset):

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10 (edit got the 5kg's mixed up with 10's) (PB aswell)

bicep curls:

4 sets of 18kg

Incline bench and Hammer curls (superset):

Incline:

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x7

Curls

3 sets of 18


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi Charlie your training is interesting(in a nice way)am liking it...Keep going mate..


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

nogger said:


> Hi Charlie your training is interesting(in a nice way)am liking it...Keep going mate..


Cheers Nogger, what's got you intrested? just curious mate


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

OK your superset linking.....Flat bench press and Sitting DB biceps curls(superset)..push and a pull movement...most people would link up some kind of chest press and a back exercise that chins or rows......Incline bench and Hammer curls (superset):same kind of thing but hitting the forearms bit more with the hammer curls...Then after the chest and back...most would move on superset the biceps and triceps.....But then you start off with dips then move on to flyes and then two chest supersets......It an interesting change....Have you seen this training style some where......I've not but don't get out much.lol.....And if it working for you then why not....Nice mate...


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Trial and error i guess mate i like all the supersetting cause it push's me harder and im growing from it, never really thought it was different.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

that's what it's all about how hard you can push yourself,you are coming on really well....will pop in again soon..


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks Nogger, i appreciate the kind words and the interest :thumbup1:


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Good going charlie. Iv been on hols for a week so not been on :lol:


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Lucky git, where did you go? any good?


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

:lol: na mate just went upto glasgow to see family not to exciting lol. Good to get away tho.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Right ive decided to enter the BNBF in june after thinking about it for a long time and thought im going to go for it, so time to get my head down and concentrate and no more excuses and be serious now and do the best that i can.

Shoulders and triceps today:

military press:

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 10

Lateral raises:

8kg x 10

10kg x 10

12kg x 10

14kg x 10

Front raise:

12kg x 10

12kg x 10

14kg x 10

14kg x 10

DB shoulder press:

22kg x 10

24kg x 10

26kg x 10

28kg x 12

Triceps (superset)

E Z Skull crushers:

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

Tricep pulldowns:

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

26kg x 10

26kg x 10


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi charlie that's great news.......Do you know some one at your gym who has completed and done well that can help you out..


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah there's this guy at my gym who used to compete alot and he said he would sit down with me tomorrow and do a plan of everything and help me out :thumb:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice one Charlie.

Good luck with it


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

15 minutes HITT on cycling

10 mins HITT on rowing

Ab roller and reverse bench crunch super set


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Did back yesterday:

BOR:

70kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 10

100kg x 6

Deadlift's:

100kg x 5

120kg x 5

130kg x 5

150kg x 5

170kg x fail

160kg x fail

Straight arm pulldown and cable rows (superset)

4 x 10

Lat pulldown:

75kg x 10

85kg x 10

15 minutes on a bike.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Chest and bicep's good session, but a hard one. My bench is starting to come on nicely now

Wide grip weighted dips and DB flyes (superset):

bodyweight + 10kg x 10

bodyweight + 15kg x 10

bodyweight + 20kg x 10

bodyweight + 30kg x 10

Flyes:

22kg x 10

24kg x 10

26kg x 10

28kg x 10

Flat bench press and Sitting DB biceps curls(superset):

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

130kg x 10 (PB)

bicep curls:

4 sets of 20kg

Incline bench and Hammer curls (superset):

Incline:

80kg x 10

90kg x 10

90kg x 10

100kg x 4

Hammer Curls

4 sets of 20kg


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Bench is good mate better than mine :lol: i cant bench heavy or my shoulders kills. Going well buddy.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Cheers mate, i used to be the same until i sorted out my technique helped loads. What you benching at the mo?


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Ohh dunno what i deo 80kg for 3 sets of 8 i could go heavier but dont like pushing my bench to much.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Changing my routine around as it's easier this way

Monday: Leg's

Tuesday: Cardio

Wednesday: Back and Tricep's

Friday: Chest and Biceps

Saturday:Shoulder's


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

Got a freind to train me as he has competed alot and i need all the help i can get and just come back from the most intense and hardest session i have ever done so far, i chundered 4 time's. I Did leg's

DB deadlifts:

4 sets of 10

Sumo squats:

4 sets of 10

Normal squats:

4 sets of 10

DB lunges (started to feel really sick by now)

12 reps down then 12 reps back for 4 sets

Leg extensions: 4 sets of 10 (Failed on the last set)


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

nice one mate...Great feeling after i bet, not at the time.....


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

haha yeah mate much better was a tad embarrassing though still carried on though lol.


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

My new diet:

7:30: Blendered up together:

5 egg whites

1 yolk

1 banana

Cup of milk

1 big spoon of oats

2 spoons of pb

handful of flaxseed's

9:30:

1 tub of cottage cheese

1 protein bar

11:30:

handful of brown rice

1 chicken breast + veg

1:30:

handful of rice

1 can of tuna + some green veg

2:30:

Train then cnp pro recovery

3:30:

Whey protein shake

4:30:

75g raw cashew nuts

6:30:

Some lean meat grilled + veg

8:30:

1 can of tuna + black pepper


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

New journal if anyone's intrested

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/126515-charlies-road-bnbf.html#post2137135


----------

